# Macworld '05 Rumor Roundup



## applecoreseed (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok...
Here is a list of rumors for Macworld '05, I think I have gotten most everything. Let me know if there is anything missing.

1. iPhone
2. .mac upgrade to 1gig
3. Headless iMac
4. Flash iPod
5. iWork
6. Asteroid
7. iPod Speakers
8. Siruis iPod
9. iLife '05
10. Keynote 2.0
11. Powerbook (G4 1.7 Ghz 15" & 17", 1.5 Ghz 12")
12. Apple Wireless Phone Network
13. eMac (G4 1.6 Ghz)
14. Quicktime NG
15. Updated iPod Mini


----------



## cfleck (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm curious where you came up with some of these.  like say, 2, 6, 8, 12, and 14.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 6, 2005)

cfleck said:
			
		

> i'm curious where you came up with some of these.  like say, 2, 6, 8, 12, and 14.


   6 has been rumoured for a while now.

   Haven't heard about 8, 12 or 14 at all.

   There are so many iPod speakers out now that 7 shouldn't count.

   To add to the list



Storage capacity bump for the iPod mini (5GB, although I'm hoping for something more like 7 - 10GB)
Cheap headless Mac   
Australian iTunes music store 
Kap


----------



## cfleck (Jan 6, 2005)

what is 6?

scratch that.  looked it up on macrumors


----------



## MDLarson (Jan 6, 2005)

applecoreseed... what a strange 1st post to make...  Why?  Just curious.


----------



## Pengu (Jan 6, 2005)

15. Steve Jobs is abducted by aliens, probed, returned a shell of his former self, and from now on all apple consumer products come with a Pistol, Pro products (PowerMac, DVDSP, etc) come with a shotgun, and server products (XServe, RAID, XSan, etc) come with a Minigun and tactical nuclear warhead, for when the aliens come back. They will of course, all be finished in matching white/aluminium. The Nuke will be Bluetooth-ready, for controlling via your mac. (what better way to destroy half the planet, than by clicking  the Aliens" under the Bluetooth Menu Extra..


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Jan 6, 2005)

MDLarson said:
			
		

> applecoreseed... what a strange 1st post to make...  Why?  Just curious.


  I liked this thread. Brings all the rumours together so it easier to ruminate about them.

  Kap


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2005)

In reference to number 1, I think there may be an announcement about an Apple-Motorola alliance to bring the iTMS and FairPlay audio to certain Motorola phones, but seriously doubt that Apple will make and sell their own Apple-branded mobile phone.


----------



## Cat (Jan 7, 2005)

The phone network thing was a kind of "April 1" joke on a Spanish website.

The "iPhone", though nothing really special, has been demoed at CES recently.

I don't kow about the "Siruis iPod" though ...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 7, 2005)

Cat said:
			
		

> The "iPhone", though nothing really special, has been demoed at CES recently.



...but it's not an Apple product, correct?


----------



## fryke (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course not. That's not been a rumour ever since Motorola ANNOUNCED (not rumoured or gossiped) they would add Apple's mobile version of iTunes to their phones in early 2005. I really don't get how people can turn news into rumours...


----------



## applecoreseed (Jan 7, 2005)

Ceroc,
The iPod Speakers will be Apple Branded, hence being on this list.
The cheap headless Mac is the headless iMac.
I will add the updated iPod Mini.

MDLarson,
I wass looking for a rumor site that had all of this info together and couldn't find one so I found this site and decided to make my own list.

Diablo,
My guess is that Apple will never make their own phone, but they will license out the technology.


All of my information was fould on these varous rumor sites...
http://www.macminute.com/
http://www.macrumors.com/
http://www.macosrumors.com/
http://www.hardmac.com/
http://www.insanely-great.com/
http://www.appleinsider.com/
http://www.thinksecret.com/
http://www.powerpage.org/


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2005)

This is according to Macintouch.com.

BUMMER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## symphonix (Jan 7, 2005)

> Apple will not be making satellite coordinates available. Although the keynote WILL be available on our web site - it will NOT be available until sometime AFTER the keynote is over. They do NOT have a time determined, so it may not be immediately after the keynote is over.



Well, they've done that before, too. At least there is an upside: I won't be getting up at 4am.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 7, 2005)

From another thread here...

http://dms.tecknohost.com/macrumors/i/ihome/


----------



## mseydel (Jan 9, 2005)

What about a sneak peek at the new interface for the Adobe CS line?
Or does that not count?


----------



## ThickAir (Jan 9, 2005)

Haven't read or heard this anywhere, but I know many mac users are dying to see a G5 laptop. Personally I just want to see some high-end 3D cards that speed up Maya like they have for PC. Plus it would be nice to see the Renderman plugin for Maya be released although I've been told that may not be for another 2 months


----------



## malexgreen (Jan 9, 2005)

What's the chance that Tiger will debut at MWSF 2005? 



			
				applecoreseed said:
			
		

> Ok...
> Here is a list of rumors for Macworld '05, I think I have gotten most everything. Let me know if there is anything missing.
> 
> 1. iPhone
> ...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 9, 2005)

Probably less than 0.01%.  Apple said "first half of 2005."  January is just too wishful.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 10, 2005)

iPod flash confirmed? 


			
				macitynet.it said:
			
		

> We found a new iPod, probably based on a 1 GB flash memory. Here in San Francisco we have seen people mounting the billboards inside Moscone Center. There were images of the new iPod and a slogan: "Life is random!". Plus the number of the song: 240. Will it be the next "iPod micro"?


Take a look at macitynet.it.


----------



## CreativeEye (Jan 10, 2005)

pictures of a guy trying to hang a banner is confirmation?

and they were forced to delete the images from their camera? who by?

if im outdoors taking pictures of a building and i'm told to delete pictures from my camera i dont think i would at all! - unless i was under threat of imprisonment or such like!

has everybody gone mad?! wait one more day and we'll all know for sure!


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 10, 2005)

by first half of 2005, they will probably gear it for wwdc, then fail to finish and produce enough cds to sell, and end up shipping in oct. of 05 like they did with panther. 8A323(A) is just not stable enough for apple to release tiger tomorrow. though they're heading in a nice direction...


----------



## fryke (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, no. October 'like Panther' would've been _last_ October. Tiger will make it to the stores by March-June.


----------



## mindbend (Jan 10, 2005)

Jumping the gun, but if that "life is random" is indeed regarding a new screen-less microPod, I think it's a great idea.

When I use my iPod for music, I rarely use the screen anyway. I just set up a playlist for random order and hit next if I don't feel like listening to a particular song.

I would be all over a microPod for running. Skip-proof, one playlist (?), plenty enough songs for a workout. Bring it on!

If this thing exists, it will crush the other Flash players.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 10, 2005)

parb.johal@ante said:
			
		

> pictures of a guy trying to hang a banner is confirmation?



I have zero clue whether it has any merit or not...  Though it is definitely one of the most pathetic "scoops" I've ever seen, even with the fakes and horrible, horrible Mac rumors =)


----------



## imagineer2000 (Jan 10, 2005)

ScottW said:
			
		

> This is according to Macintouch.com.
> 
> BUMMER!!!!!!!!!



I thought that's what the keynote was all about - H-Y-P-E

Unless this is to be a dissappointing one...


----------



## sur (Jan 11, 2005)

when exactly is the keynote going to take place today?


----------



## Cat (Jan 11, 2005)

In about 20 minutes ... and counting!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Just checked out apple.com the site is updating    

NEW STUFF WoooT!


----------

